# I invited 8 girls to my place yesterday !!



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

Hi, 

So i have some friends from university for like a dinner gathering at my place.... i planned to invite like 12 girls and 3 boys.. but eventually the boys declined and 8 girls arrived. :boogie


I was **** nervous... i expected it to be awkward.. but it wasn't so much awkward as i thought about it.. i seemed a bit nervous but they didn't really have any problems.. they we more forgiving than i thought .. really sweet and all liked my food and my company. I didn't expect any romance.. i just wanted to get comfortable around them. They told me they like my company. 

One of them is sort of flirty but in a friendly way with me... she sort of whispered in my ear .. so how does it feel to have 8 girls and you are the only guy lol :b


ohh it was nice... hey everybody .. you can do it gradually with gradual exposure... !!

It can get better :boogie


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

meedo said:


> Hi,
> 
> So i have some friends from university for like a dinner gathering at my place.... i planned to invite like 12 girls and 3 boys.. but eventually the boys declined and 8 girls arrived. :boogie
> 
> ...


good


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Ooooohhhh! Nice! Good job! :boogie:clap:yes


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> good


thanks


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

forever_dreamer said:


> Ooooohhhh! Nice! Good job! :boogie:clap:yes


Thanks!! i am really trying to break my shyness slowly and develop more interpersonal skills.. i really dont look at them for romance .. but i am happy i was able to manage them for like 5 hours at my place hehe:clap


----------



## SeekingHappiness (Dec 14, 2009)

haha glad you had fun, that one flirty girl you must keep dont let her go!:b


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

good, more for you, dont forget using protection


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Nice. Who needs guys at their dinner parties anyway? :b


----------



## Depresso (Jan 25, 2013)

You bad little boy.:clap


----------



## SeeMeWhenImInvisible (Apr 3, 2011)

wow


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

monotonous said:


> good, more for you, dont forget using protection


haha.. there was nothing sexual really... i would probably say i was friendzoned by all of them but i really didn't mind... i was happy i could beat the nervousness of having to cater for all these ladies . They really sort of pitched in and helped me .. like... they just didnt sit there and make my ife difficult... which was also part of the healing because it gave me courage to o it again 

I think what was a bit of a challenge .. that one of them i only met one time before.. i even didnt remember her face well lol .. and i had to make her feel comfy beside me on the couch ... ..

I know its a big friend zone ... but i am just sort of practicing hehe


----------



## Tom90 (Mar 28, 2012)

Pretty soon you could have an orgy lol


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

1 inch per girl *high five*


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

this sounds like a dream more than something that would actually happen!


----------



## JustSmileZee (Nov 16, 2012)

This guys gets the ladies ey ey ;D


----------



## andytenshi (Jan 21, 2012)

those 3 dudes must feel pretty stupid now for not showing up with such a nice female turnout.


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

zach90 said:


> Pretty soon you could have an orgy lol


TBH, I think we're all secretly _pretty_ sure he DID have an orgy :b.


----------



## tronjheim (Oct 21, 2012)

Good for you!


----------



## Mlochail (Jul 11, 2012)

meedo said:


> Hi,
> 
> So i have some friends from university for like a dinner gathering at my place.... i planned to invite like 12 girls and 3 boys.. but eventually the boys declined and 8 girls arrived. :boogie
> 
> ...


That's epic dude. gz


----------



## socialanxietyfix (Nov 30, 2012)

Dude that's awesome! Even the most confident of guys that I know wouldn't be able to pull off a move like that  I have a feeling the turnout was so good because those girls knew that you're not a wolf in sheep's clothing. That's a compliment to your character.

Social anxiety or not, you've got some great integrity and it will attract more women into your life in the future. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Score!


----------



## IdontMind (Dec 31, 2011)

Good job man!


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

SeekingHappiness said:


> haha glad you had fun, that one flirty girl you must keep dont let her go!:b


Haha i wont lol ..



Rixy said:


> Nice. Who needs guys at their dinner parties anyway? :b


Well i sort of realized that now lol



Depresso said:


> You bad little boy.:clap


Not that bad but getting there lol


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

SeeMeWhenImInvisible said:


> wow


Thanks..awesome smile by the way ! :clap


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

zach90 said:


> Pretty soon you could have an orgy lol





kehcorpz said:


> 1 inch per girl *high five*





SVIIC said:


> TBH, I think we're all secretly _pretty_ sure he DID have an orgy :b.


LOOL i did not have one i can assure you ... hehe...

Kehcorpz you are are very close my man lol


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

Charmander said:


> Score!


I think that Dinosaur is awesome lol !!!!


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

socialanxietyfix said:


> Dude that's awesome! Even the most confident of guys that I know wouldn't be able to pull off a move like that  I have a feeling the turnout was so good because those girls knew that you're not a wolf in sheep's clothing. That's a compliment to your character.
> 
> Social anxiety or not, you've got some great integrity and it will attract more women into your life in the future. Keep up the good work!


Thank you man .. really... your words mean much .. i have been trying to be an authentic person .. you know.. like basically saying what i want and meaning what i say ... it is very difficult... but i sort of try not to put any body on the pedestal and in the same time really enjoy the friendship as human beings...

What surprises me actually is that they think of me more highly than i thought they would.. like when one of them was leaving she told me that they would like to meet me often because they like me... .. we haven't seen each other in a while so i was happy that they sort of missed me as a person... like just on an individual level it felt great to be a person people sort of like to hang around!!

My friends ... you can do much better than me really .. there is hope!!


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

Good for you man. I don't know what I'd do in a situation like that


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

ACCV93 said:


> Good for you man. I don't know what I'd do in a situation like that


You would do like i did... i just sat there and threw in my opinion in all the conversations they had... dont get me wrong i was nervous... but i sort of convinced myself that i was tired of all this and i just wanted to relax and thought of them as guys lol


----------



## ACCV93 (Sep 6, 2012)

meedo said:


> You would do like i did... i just sat there and threw in my opinion in all the conversations they had... dont get me wrong i was nervous... but i sort of convinced myself that i was tired of all this and i just wanted to relax and thought of them as guys lol


Ha that's a good way of thinking about it if you're trying to calm your nerves, nice!


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

good preparation, now you just need to arrange a sleepover


----------



## niacin (May 26, 2012)

Lol that's great! Keep it up


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

That's great, well done. Makes it all the better that your 'triumph' involved being alone with 8 ladies lol....very well played


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

sleepytime said:


> That's great, well done. Makes it all the better that your 'triumph' involved being alone with 8 ladies lol....very well played


haha ..thanks .. i didn't play anything .. its just happened lol


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

newbornmind said:


> good preparation, now you just need to arrange a sleepover


Pyjama party!! and pillow fight ?! lol


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

what if one of those girls was born a male? would that bother you?


----------



## newbornmind (May 6, 2012)

meedo said:


> Pyjama party!! and pillow fight ?! lol


I was thinking of something a little less innocent...


----------



## Jazzman180 (Feb 4, 2013)

You are my hero.


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

Jazzman180 said:


> You are my hero.


Dude ... you will be your own hero... and you will get the girl of your dreams  and you will treat her well and be just awesome together


----------



## enfield (Sep 4, 2010)

*likes thread*


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Well done sir.


----------



## ManOfFewWords (Mar 20, 2012)

What did you make them for dinner?


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

^ And what did you make them for breakfast?


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Good for you, man!

I get really nervous around women, so I can understand how much of a triumph this is.


----------



## Anxietyriddled (Jan 5, 2013)

yeah I hope you get so much confidence from your social succeses so you can get some good women


----------



## PandaPurrp (Jan 30, 2013)

Wowwwww...from SA to Hugh Hefner! I've never had 8 girls come to my place in my life lol. Good for you man! :clap


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

ManOfFewWords said:


> What did you make them for dinner?


I made them a potato casserole with Bell pepper, onions and tomato..then i made rice on the side.. they they eat it with rice or pita bread.


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

avoidobot3000 said:


> ^ And what did you make them for breakfast?


lol


----------



## flamingwind (Jan 1, 2013)

that's quite the epic accomplishment, congrats


----------

